# Coffee roaster in Sth Wales



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good supplier of freshly roasted beans in South Wales?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Me!!


----------



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi do you tend to roast on any particular day?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Roast to order - where in South Wales are you?


----------



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not far from Newport.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I might be wrong but Ferraris coffee are in your part of the world I believe


----------



## Kevin29 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks I'll look them up.


----------

